# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Novorođenčad, pupak i PP

## sweety

Napisala sam novu temu, ali ako postoji nešto slično, slobodno brišite...   :Grin:  


Kao što naziv kaže...

Kako sa skroz malim bebama kojima nije otpao pupak, kako sa PP preko pupčića? Ne bi htjela da mi bebu bilo što stišće!   :Sad:  

Da li da radim skroz male pelenice koje dolaze ispod pupka?
Kakva je onda mogućnost "puštanja" pelena?

Kako ste se snalazile s tim?

----------


## anamar

mi smo imali home made pelene koje su išle preko pupka i meni je bilo draže da je tako jer je pelena fiksirala kvačicu i sterilnu od pupka. mijenjali smo pelenu jaaako često. iza svakog piškenja ili kakanja i sve je bilo ok.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Dok ne padne pupak dovoljno ti je koristiti jednu smotanu tetru (možeš dodati i uložak) i cover. To ti je onda sve fino mekano, ništa ne smeta. A onda uskočiš u 'normalne'.

----------


## sweety

Jel' se ne namoče pelene od piškenja?

Mislim, neuka sam   :Grin:  , a na tečaju nam je patronažna rekla da su najbolje pelene koje ne prelaze pupak da ga u slučaju da povuku više tekućine ne namoče?!  :?  :/

----------


## anamar

namoče se pelene, ali ne puno, a ako je cura onda ne u tom predjelu. a i ako se namoči pupak nije to ništa strašno. bar nama nije bilo. rekoh već, malo češće mijenjati pelene ( ja sam mijenjala svaki sat, sat i pol) i sve će biti za 5!

----------

